# How long do you need to be trying before doctor will prescribe clomid?



## luluW

Hiya,

Me and hubby have been ntnp since March (not that long really) but I'm pretty sure I'm not ovulating, or only ovulating very very rarely. I have PCOS, have never had a proper positive opk (and I've used HUNDREDS of them) and have only had 4 AFs this year, with cycles ranging from 21 days to 100+ days. I've been dieting and losing weight and I am now the lightest I have been in 3 years and been taking agnus castus. I've also been on and off metformin. Nothing seems to be making a difference. 

Me and hubby are trying to feel optimistic about 2010, and were really hoping it will be our year, but I'm beginning to think this won't happen without some help from the doc, so I was just wondering how long do we need to have been trying for before the doctor will prescribe me clomid? Or does it not matter how long we've been trying if I tell him I'm not ovulating? Also, is it true you can't be prescribed clomid if you have a BMI of over 30?

Thanks ladies! x


----------



## amy_1234

Hi luluW,

I am 23 and my OH is 26, We have been actively trying for the last 2 years however we have had unprotected :sex: for the last 4 years,

We got refered to a Fertility Specialist after actively trying for 12 months, I have had a Lap and Dye test when i was diagnosed with mild endometriosis (but doc said there is no reason why we can't have kids) and i have just finished my first round of 100mg CLOMID so i am praying for my :bfp: this month in time for Christmas, 

In regards to your BMI, i think you are right but don't quote me on it.

I wish you lots of :dust: and hope you get your :bfp: soon xxxxxx


----------



## babymaybe

Hiya

I think it's different everywhere. We'd been ttc for over 2 years when my GP referred me to the local NHS FS. He prescribed the Clomid. We'd already had all bloods, SA and scans.

xx


----------



## Crypto1976

It depends on your situation. They dont just prescribe it without doing a variety of tests and confirming that its actually suitable.

We were trying for 6 mths post ectopic.


----------



## manchester1

i was diagnosed with pcos when i was about 14. was ttc for 1 yr with no luck. went to doc, he prescribed clomid 50mg x 3 months, said if it doesnt work i will refer you to gyne.....my bmi was over 40 at that time.


----------



## CareBear

Generally you have to have been trying for a year before docs will do initial blood tests and then a referal to an FS who will prescribe clomid if its thought to be the best course of treatment to start with. Its generally a year of trying regardless of whether using OPK or charting or anything althought when you go to the doc these can help evidence what you believe in terms of not ovulating.


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya luluW!

We were only 'trying' for 6 months before we wento to the doctors (due to my periods). They sent me on to have a scan that confirmed that I has PCOS. They then decided to put me on Prevera to trigger AF and Clomid 50mg for days 2-6. They also sent us to the local NHS FS who have been involved too. I would just go to the docs and see what they say as they may all be different. The FS said that we were very lucky to be sent after 6 months of 'trying' as they only get referals after 2 years. Good luck with your journey! xx


----------

